# Any Expats in Terni?



## Debs1982 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi there

Looking for any UK expats living and working in Terni, Umbria. I have been here for 8 months now and would love to make new friends from back home. Or even any of the villages and towns surrounding the area.

Drop me a line if you are around about.

Cheers

Debs


----------

